# Primobolan.. Please help me out if you have experience. Thanks !!



## Ozon (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello to you all. I have been cycling on and off for many years. But have been away from the gym and gear for some time now. Because of lower back problems and pain. Long story short but planning out my next cycle now.. 

When i bulk do i like to use 500-750 mg test a week. Stacked with Deca at 400 mg a week and dbol or drols at 50 mg ed. Have been using it all from tren,mast,npp,eq,winny,var and the list goes on. The only compound i have no experience about is Primobolan. 

So im thinking about doing a lean out summer cycle soon. My cycle idea look like this. 

Primo:
week 1-3 400mg primo 
week 4-8 600mg primo 
week 8-10 800mg primo 

Test:
week 1-4 250mg test e 
week 5-10 500mg test e 

Tbol:
week 5-10 50mg ed

I will not do pct after this cycle i plan do blast and cruise. Anyone have something to say ? I only have 60 1ml amps thats why i not start out at higher primo dose. Know i can change the cycle and blast 600mg primo from week 1 to 10 any thoughts about this ??


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 15, 2014)

stick to a dose dont taper up and down..I would do 800mg for 17-20 weeks


----------



## shenky (Mar 15, 2014)

I don't know a whole lot about primo, but I thought that was a drug people ran for a lot longer than 10 weeks


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 15, 2014)

Im running primo in the next few weeks...
Don't taper dosages...you have 2 options
1) get more primo or 2) figure out what dosage you could run for 16+weeks (Minimum)
With primo the longer the better


----------



## amore169 (Mar 15, 2014)

I would say get more primo also and run it for at least 20 weeks, between 800-1000 mg a week would be the best choice.


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 15, 2014)

500 a week of test
400-800 primo
tbol at 80
deca 400

you won't be happy with tbol at 50.the sweet spot is 75-80 for 6-7 weeks.
16 - 20 weeks for the injects


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 15, 2014)

amore169 said:


> i would say get more primo also and run it for at least 20 weeks, between 800-1000 mg a week would be the best choice.



this ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
!shrugs!


----------



## DF (Mar 15, 2014)

My experience with Primo is that it's over rated & I'll never cycle it again.  I did 1000+mg for 29 weeks.  It was a good recomp but not worth the large amount of oil injected or the expense.  My .02


----------



## amore169 (Mar 15, 2014)

DF I know exactly what u mean, I think we ran the same brand last time and I wasn't really impress also and I ran it for 25 weeks using 1 gram weekly, but I'm on my fifth week already running 1 gram weekly using a well thrusted source, I still haven't seen any changes but with primo what I read is that you'll start noticing it around the 10-12 week. I want to give it one more try and see what happens.


----------



## DF (Mar 15, 2014)

I ended up running a well trusted brand.  No complaints about the gear.  Like I said very good recomp but IMO the cost of the gear & amount of oil pinned just not worth it.


----------



## Azog (Mar 16, 2014)

I am with DF on this one. I am now in the middle of my 2nd primo run, and it will certainly be my last. The drug is simply too costly. It brings decent results at huge doses like 1000mg a week for 25 weeks. But honestly, I noticed crazier shit happening in the 4 weeks I ran tren a at 175mg (I bumped to 350mg a week and shit got even crazier). In fact, I am gonna try tren again at 175mg, but stick to that dose and hope the acne doesn't hit me at the lower dose.

If you are gonna run primo, definitely go for AT LEAST 20 weeks. Or do a nice frontload. I would definitely not run less than 700-800mg of primo e.


----------



## Ozon (Mar 16, 2014)

DF said:


> My experience with Primo is that it's over rated & I'll never cycle it again.  I did 1000+mg for 29 weeks.  It was a good recomp but not worth the large amount of oil injected or the expense.  My .02



I have 1ml primo amps from Bayer Schering think this amps are more potent than using primo from Underground Labs. Most UG stuff is underdosed. Im just saying but thanks for your input !!


----------



## Ozon (Mar 16, 2014)

Azog said:


> I am with DF on this one. I am now in the middle of my 2nd primo run, and it will certainly be my last. The drug is simply too costly. It brings decent results at huge doses like 1000mg a week for 25 weeks. But honestly, I noticed crazier shit happening in the 4 weeks I ran tren a at 175mg (I bumped to 350mg a week and shit got even crazier). In fact, I am gonna try tren again at 175mg, but stick to that dose and hope the acne doesn't hit me at the lower dose.
> 
> If you are gonna run primo, definitely go for AT LEAST 20 weeks. Or do a nice frontload. I would definitely not run less than 700-800mg of primo e.



Thanks for your input i hear and understand what you are saying. But if you and others have used the same ''TRUSTED'' brand with bad results. Do i think the gear was bunk. Primo is one of the most expensive gear to buy all over in the world. Try to buy raw powder from China and you understand what i say. My point is that most UG primo that is out there are under dosed or fake. Primo is often replaced/faked with eq,mast or test so if you use underdosed gear what can you expect from it ??  Not get me wrong now guys i know i am the new guy and not try to flame anyone. But i know many guys saying that primo is one of the best and cleanest stuff out there.


----------



## DF (Mar 16, 2014)

It's not even a possibility that the primo I used was bunk.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 16, 2014)

300mg of tren will bring a greater recomp then a g of primo..bundy out


----------



## shenky (Mar 16, 2014)

Ozon said:


> Thanks for your input i hear and understand what you are saying. But if you and others have used the same ''TRUSTED'' brand with bad results. Do i think the gear was bunk. Primo is one of the most expensive gear to buy all over in the world. Try to buy raw powder from China and you understand what i say. My point is that most UG primo that is out there are under dosed or fake. Primo is often replaced/faked with eq,mast or test so if you use underdosed gear what can you expect from it ??  Not get me wrong now guys i know i am the new guy and not try to flame anyone. But i know many guys saying that primo is one of the best and cleanest stuff out there.



People have a habit of overhyping things, especially if rare or hard to come by. When anything reaches an almost mythological status, memories get fuzzy


----------



## meat (Mar 16, 2014)

Primo was only a contest-prep compound for me. Yes I know, Arnold ran it with dbol... Ok. Arnold was Arnold. Seems to me, there are much cheaper compounds out there that are just as anabolic, and produce better results IMO. Primo was always very mild, and with mild, there's no way to expect wild...


----------



## Ozon (Mar 16, 2014)

meat said:


> Primo was only a contest-prep compound for me. Yes I know, Arnold ran it with dbol... Ok. Arnold was Arnold. Seems to me, there are much cheaper compounds out there that are just as anabolic, and produce better results IMO. Primo was always very mild, and with mild, there's no way to expect wild...



He he i get your point. Many guys love eq but i hate it,,


----------



## Ozon (Mar 16, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> 300mg of tren will bring a greater recomp then a g of primo..bundy out



Tren is not for everyone... Now thinking about all the bad sides you get from it...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 16, 2014)

Ozon said:


> Tren is not for everyone... Now thinking about all the bad sides you get from it...



just for the animals!!!


----------



## meat (Mar 16, 2014)

Ozon said:


> He he i get your point. Many guys love eq but i hate it,,



What some guys don't get (and I learned the hard way ONCE), is EQ can build very dangerously high hemocrit levels.


----------



## meat (Mar 16, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> just for the animals!!!



Tren, Test, Gh, and slin = WOW! Just wish I could take the tren sides in my older years. No, I'm not grandpa. I'm a 21 year old who's driver's license says 41. Lol!


----------



## Azog (Mar 16, 2014)

Ozon said:


> Thanks for your input i hear and understand what you are saying. But if you and others have used the same ''TRUSTED'' brand with bad results. Do i think the gear was bunk. Primo is one of the most expensive gear to buy all over in the world. Try to buy raw powder from China and you understand what i say. My point is that most UG primo that is out there are under dosed or fake. Primo is often replaced/faked with eq,mast or test so if you use underdosed gear what can you expect from it ??  Not get me wrong now guys i know i am the new guy and not try to flame anyone. But i know many guys saying that primo is one of the best and cleanest stuff out there.



Like DF said, there is zero potential that the gear was bunk or even underdosed. This brewer has a reputation second to none.

It seems to me that you do not like the answers you are getting. You asked for our experiences, and you have heard them. In the end, you are gonna do whatever you want, but do not try to kid yourself into thinking our experiences were out of the norm. Just do not expect huge things from primo, and you will not be disappointed. That is not to say it isn't going to change your physique, because it will if your training and diet are on point. Our point is simply that the drug's cost outweighs it's efficacy. Basically, it is 2x the cost of tren, needs to be run at least 3x the dose/duration and is more than 3x less potent. I've enjoyed the drug, but won't be coming back for round 3.


----------



## Ozon (Mar 16, 2014)

Azog said:


> Like DF said, there is zero potential that the gear was bunk or even underdosed. This brewer has a reputation second to none.
> 
> It seems to me that you do not like the answers you are getting. You asked for our experiences, and you have heard them. In the end, you are gonna do whatever you want, but do not try to kid yourself into thinking our experiences were out of the norm. Just do not expect huge things from primo, and you will not be disappointed. That is not to say it isn't going to change your physique, because it will if your training and diet are on point. Our point is simply that the drug's cost outweighs it's efficacy. Basically, it is 2x the cost of tren, needs to be run at least 3x the dose/duration and is more than 3x less potent. I've enjoyed the drug, but won't be coming back for round 3.



Its all good i get your point. Think i maybe post a cycle blog when i jump on this cycle.. I respect what you guys are saying and i know i will get more buck for the $ if i buy tren or deca. But i want to do a lean out cycle and tren is to hard for me. I not handle the sides. I know many guys saying good things about primo. So if this TRUSTED brewer you talk about selling primo that not works do i think strange things. If you guys did use 1g a week with out results than i not know what to say !!!


----------



## Azog (Mar 16, 2014)

Ozon said:


> Its all good i get your point. Think i maybe post a cycle blog when i jump on this cycle.. I respect what you guys are saying and i know i will get more buck for the $ if i buy tren or deca. But i want to do a lean out cycle and tren is to hard for me. I not handle the sides. I know many guys saying good things about primo. So if this TRUSTED brewer you talk about selling primo that not works do i think strange things. If you guys did use 1g a week with out results than i not know what to say !!!



You are not fully understanding what we are saying...there ARE results. They just can not justify the cost related to running primo. I have a hard time on tren too, so I understand the desire to use something more benign. I am just trying to temper your expectations. There will be results, but just do not expect them to hold a candle to tren results. My estimations on the potency of primo vs tren are too favorable for primo, if anything. Honestly, tren does things that primo just simply does not and it does them fast!


----------



## Ozon (Mar 17, 2014)

Azog said:


> You are not fully understanding what we are saying...there ARE results. They just can not justify the cost related to running primo. I have a hard time on tren too, so I understand the desire to use something more benign. I am just trying to temper your expectations. There will be results, but just do not expect them to hold a candle to tren results. My estimations on the potency of primo vs tren are too favorable for primo, if anything. Honestly, tren does things that primo just simply does not and it does them fast!




Thanks for taking your time. I am from Europe and English is not my first language. Maybe thats why i sounds retarded    Lol !!


----------

